# Do you ever just feel like you've ridden terribly?



## alexomahony (31 October 2017)

Riding my first horse (who isn't a naturally talented jumper) tonight was lovely, bold, confident and generally forward and jumping super. He isn't that confident over poles so I incorporate lots of barreals and fun things to jump to keep him happy and excited. 

Second horse, the jumper felt a bit lazy from the start really - so I did a load of transitions to make sure he was in front of the leg and hoped he'd perk up a bit once jumping began but he didn't really and I just rode like crap - we did a nice bit of barrel jumping practice But anything else I came to my striding was out, I wasn't central and I couldn't get the impulsion I wanted from him. Felt like I let him down as I maybe should have just did some flat work and taken him in. It's so frustrating when you know you've ridden like a sack of potatoes!! 
Does anyone else have these days or is it just me?


----------



## paddi22 (31 October 2017)

i def have them, some days i wonder what has happened to me! some days it just doesnt come together at all


----------



## claret09 (31 October 2017)

forget about it move on to tomorrow


----------



## Mike007 (31 October 2017)

We first  have to realise how blooming awful we are so we can fix it . Look on it as a positive step not a negative step. I have been riding for over 50 years , you would have thought I might have at least become moderately proficient by now. My monday morning lessons are a nightmare .(but at least its a new nightmare every week )


----------



## alexomahony (1 November 2017)

Thank you for your replies - I'm so glad I'm not the only one... thank god Sky is so forgiving and I'll probably get on tonight and we'll be back to normal  I guess the positive I can take from this is that I know Sky can get us out of a sticky situation if needed - he has ninja legs! 

It was literally like I'd forgotten how to create the power I wanted. Fingers crossed tonight will be much better


----------



## JustMe22 (1 November 2017)

Every day basically!


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2017)

Oh god yeah, all the time. Often get home and reflect on the things I screwed up or should have done better.  There are always plenty! Like Mike says though, you have to kind of come to terms with that to learn/improve 

It's one of the nicest things about having more than one to ride I think though... if you have a bad ride on one, at least you have a chance of a better one on the other!


----------



## ihatework (1 November 2017)

Yup - most of the time! Oh to be naturally good


----------



## Embo (1 November 2017)

For me it's much rarer to think that I've ridden well lol

I do find that some days, neither I or the horse are in the right frame of mind so there's just no way it will go well! You need to recognise when this is happening so that you can stop before either of you get frustrated, end on a good note and call it a day.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## SpringArising (1 November 2017)

Yep! Or I think "Ahh, why can't I look as good as XYZ?'.

We're human, we make mistakes and we're doing our best! Try not to dwell too much.


----------



## alexomahony (2 November 2017)

Totally agree - I rode them both last night and had great rides on both... Sky and I seem to have gelled again and forgotten about Tuesday night and hacked them both out together before work this morning and had a nice relaxing time so hopefully he's forgiven me for being so bloody useless! 

Going to pop some grids up tonight to have some fun.


----------



## CrazyMare (3 November 2017)

Absolutely! Just at the moment I got bucked off actually....


----------



## nikkimariet (7 November 2017)

Of course.

We don't expect the horse to be perfect, why on earth should we expect ourselves to be perfect?


----------



## TML (7 November 2017)

90% of the time, and then I stop riding for months on end..which does not help the matter!


----------

